# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Question - which studymaterials?

## Jon

Hi! 
does anybody know where to find Russian/Ukrainian books or other resources for learning Dutch? Most courses I found seem to require an English background, but this is not what I'm looking for.
Any help is very appreciated! 
Groetjes Jon

----------


## el topo

I guess you have to go to Russia or Ukraine to buy them. I am not sure about Ukraine, but I know for certain there are Dutch course books with Russian as a supporting language, and as far as I know you can only buy those in Russia. However, why would you want them? Language courses in Russia are not good at all. They are not written by native speakers, and well... they suck. There are plenty of excellent Dutch text books in the Netherlands and Belgium. Whoever you want to buy them for I am sure can do without explanations in Russian.

----------


## Jon

Thanks! 
Didn't know there was no point in trying to find good native Russian/Dutch language courses. Want to help a Ukrainian friend learn the language and although she can speak/read English well it is usually nicer/easier to read books in the native language, than having to translate them first.

----------


## el topo

I am not saying they are totally useless, but the books you can get in Belgium and the Netherlands are so much better. These days the course books do not contain that much explanation, the grammar is introduced in a more subtle way, more by giving examples than desrcribing the rules in great detail.

----------


## Jon

Hmm, maybe not totally useless, but they suck  ::  ?!
Personally never really liked learning grammar from a book - exactly because of what you said, many books expect you to learn WAY too much at once. So if most local courses tend to build the knowledge in a more relaxed way, you're definitely right its better to find one here - Спасибо.
Just out of curiosity: How did you learn Dutch? Was is mainly real life practice? Did you already start in Russia, or took a course when you arrived here?

----------


## el topo

I do not really speak Dutch. Just a little bit. I've lived in Brussels for almost 8 years now, and believe it or not, it's possible to survive here with English only. I am now making my last effort to finally become fluent in Dutch, but it's kind of difficult since virtually all Dutch speakers here are fluent in English (and really don't mind speaking it). But I am determined this time. 
Real life practice? Forget about it.  ::  It's only possible if you do not speak any English, or your Dutch is already almost as good as your English. I am now following a course in a language school.

----------


## basurero

It's times like this I wish English were some unknown language like Tongan...

----------


## BabaYaga

> I do not really speak Dutch. Just a little bit. I've lived in Brussels for almost 8 years now, and believe it or not, it's possible to survive here with English only. I am now making my last effort to finally become fluent in Dutch, but it's kind of difficult since virtually all Dutch speakers here are fluent in English (and really don't mind speaking it). But I am determined this time. 
> Real life practice? Forget about it.  It's only possible if you do not speak any English, or your Dutch is already almost as good as your English. I am now following a course in a language school.

 El topo -  
(in't Nederlands, zodat je wat oefening krijgt   ::  ) 
Heb je een hobby? Schrijf je dan misschien in in een (nederlandstalige) club of hobbygroep, liefst

----------

